# Cabedais-cabedal



## ariel moris

Hola muchachos y muchachas, les quiero pedir una ayuda con la palabra CABEDAIS. Se encuentra en el siguiente contexto:
*Os materiais usados nos cabedais da XXXNome da EmpresaXXX sofrem simulações de *.....
De lo que aparece en el forum, no lo encuentro muy adecuado para colocar en la frase. ¿Existe otra palabra además de CAUDAL, PATRIMONIO, FUERZA, CAPITAL que se pueda encajar en la frase de arriba?. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## willy2008

*cabedal* 
_s. m._
1. Nome genérico das peles empregadas no calçado e arreios. Dinheiro (ou bens representativos dele).
2. O saber (considerado como riqueza).
3. Recurso.
4. Poder.
5. Estimação.
_adj. 2 gén._
_adj. 2 gén._
6. Caudal, principal.


----------



## Carfer

Sí, existe. '_Cabedal_' es lo mismo que '_couro_' ('_cuero_' en español)


----------



## ariel moris

¡¡¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda muchachos!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Sí, existe. '_Cabedal_' es lo mismo que '_couro_' ('_cuero_' en español)


Não creio que esse seja o sentido, mas não consigo atinar qual seria.


----------



## ariel moris

Estuve viendo en imágenes, y creo que en español lo que más se ajusta sería CORTE, ya que está hablando de zapatos, más adelante en el texto me encontré con frases que sí pueden asociarse perfectamente al corte, que es uno de las partes del zapato, que viene siendo si le puedo llamar así "el cuerpo" del zapato. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ariel moris said:


> Estuve viendo en imágenes, y creo que en español lo que más se ajusta sería CORTE, ya que está hablando de zapatos, más adelante en el texto me encontré con frases que sí pueden asociarse perfectamente al corte, que es uno de las partes del zapato, que viene siendo si le puedo llamar así "el cuerpo" del zapato. Gracias nuevamente


Ahhhh, ahora sí. Debe estar refiriendose a lo que en Brasil denominamos la "forma" del zapato (*a forma do sapato* ou *a forma do calçado*).


----------



## ariel moris

Sí, es eso. Gracias


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ahhhh, ahora sí. Debe estar refiriendose a lo que en Brasil denominamos la "forma" del zapato (*a forma do sapato* ou *a forma do calçado*).


 
Nós aqui chamamos _'forma_' a um utensílio que serve para dar e manter a forma do calçado, mas nunca lhe ouvi chamar '_cabedal'_. O 'c_orte_' nas duas acepções que o DRAE regista, aplicáveis ao caso 
*6. *m. Arte y acción de cortar las diferentes piezas que requiere la hechura de un vestido, de un calzado u otras cosas.
*7. *m. Cantidad de tela o cuero necesaria y bastante para hacer una prenda de vestir o calzar.
também se chama assim em Portugal, se bem que no caso da peça de material usada para fazer um fato, um vestido ou uns sapatos nunca lhe ouvi chamar _corte_ senão em relação à manufactura do vestuário e não do calçado, ao contrário do que sucede em espanhol (o que não significa que não se use). Existindo '_corte_' em português, porquê falar em '_cabedal',_ se for esse o caso? Ou é um uso estritamente brasileiro? Ou não será mesmo literalmente '_couro_'?


----------



## ariel moris

Não é couro, num começo achei que poderia ser, mas depois vendo o artigo é mesmo o corte do sapato, é como se fosse o chassis, a parte superior sem considerar a sola ou solado. No fim acabei utilizando em espanhol CORTE, acabei vendo umas imagens no google. O assunto o qual estou traduzindo é mesmo de sapatos. Mas neste caso nao é couro e sim o CORTE. Muchas gracias CARFER.


----------



## Pabloz

Olá Ariel, 
apesar de haver sido há alguns meses, volto à sua questão sobre cabedal, para tirar dúvida ou confirmar sua tradução por 'corte'. 

_Defendendo os interesses das indústrias de calçados e de cabedais desde 1983, a entidade atua ativamente em questões domésticas e internacionais e reúne empresas de micro, pequeno, médio e grande portes de várias regiões do País. _

Seria 'industrias de calçados e de corte' ? 

agradecido, 

Pabloz


----------



## Pabloz

Me desculpem, mas busco a tradução do português ao espanhol, então seria 

'industrias de calzados y de corte' ?


----------



## ariel moris

Sí, es eso mismo, corresponde a CORTE la palabra la cual había preguntado.
Saludos


----------



## Pabloz

muchas gracias Ariel
saludos

Hola Ariel,
encontré una traducción para _cabedal_: _capellada - _la parte de tejido del calzado, que cubre el pié. 
http://www.brsm.com.br/folders/WA-SCH-5t.pdf
http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=industria+de+capelladas&meta=
saludos


----------



## Juventude

Sim, isso mesmo CAPELLADA. Fiz já alguns eventos de tradução em eventos relacionados a calçados onde se usa este termo capellada para o cabedal de um sapato.

Abraços,
Juventude


----------

